# i hate unemployment



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

or people who go on it rather.

I know a couple guys going on unemployment. and i know a couple guys who laid their guys off for awhile (winter, being slow, etc) and THOSE guys are on unemployment


IF YOU HAVE TWO LEGS GET A FREAKIN JOB:furious::furious::furious::furious:




i just don't get it. I'd starve before I'd go on unemployment. 


I don't see how someone could take any sort of pride in themselves after doing so. It's basically admitting: "i need someone to take care of me"


:furious:


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

My Dad, who was never unemployed a day in his life, took unemployment the day he retired (he did an employee buyout for his company), and collected it for the full eligible term. He certainly didn't need the money (I think he bought lotto tickets with it). We gave him a ration of crap about it, but I can only imagine how much he had paid in.

A friend of mine from Minnesota told me that in the iron mines everyone took it for the winter when the mines laid off for the season as a matter of course.


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

I wouldn't I get max on unemployment. Which is about what a guy make at 20 hour. 

The unemployment rate has risen in last few months. while on unemployment one does not have to take a job at less than what they made before they were laid off. 
With illegals working for lower wages it's probably hard to get a decent paying job.

Plus you know how it is. You call the ad in the paper state what you want for a wage and the cheezeball say well what about starting at such and such wage usually a buck or two less than what you want.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

dirt diggler said:


> or people who go on it rather.
> 
> I know a couple guys going on unemployment. and i know a couple guys who laid their guys off for awhile (winter, being slow, etc) and THOSE guys are on unemployment
> 
> ...


Guys that are union don't have a lot of choice, if they get caught side jobbing they get thrown out of the union.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

So the union can't find them work, but throws them out for feeding their family? Sounds like a good deal to me.


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

KillerToiletSpi said:


> Guys that are union don't have a lot of choice, if they get caught side jobbing they get thrown out of the union.


woah - about to blow a cork here reading that ...

I don't mind Tscar's father going on it - as an elderly person.

Or even someone who is perhaps very disable (i.e. in a car accident). I can put up with that, and be sympathetic.



However, do not ANY of you sit there at your computers and tell me how a grown man cannot get work when he is PHYSICALLY able to do so.


it is laziness. it is sloth. it is PATHETIC.


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

Tscarborough said:


> So the union can't find them work, but throws them out for feeding their family? Sounds like a good deal to me.


It is great deal because while on unemployment we still get our medical/dental and vision with no out of pocket expense. Plus a weekly unemployment check. 

Plus any one in the trades should know to save money for winter.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

He ain't "elderly" Dirt, just retired, and damn sure doesn't need the money.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

What bugs me is the companies that lay off in the winter, and plan for it, and do it every year. I mean I can see if you do truly seasonal work, like maybe lawn sprinklers etc. But roofers and siders that slow down in the winter. I try very hard to make sure that my two guys, plus my subs have stuff to do if we get slow. Even if its painting the inside of my house or cleaning out the garage.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Anyone should know to save, in the trades or not. Using UI to screw the taxpayer is not a thing to be proud of, and is certainly not something endears unions to me. The unions should pay the unemployment for their memebers, if you ask me.


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

dirt diggler said:


> However, do not ANY of you sit there at your computers and tell me how a grown man cannot get work when he is PHYSICALLY able to do so.
> 
> 
> it is laziness. it is sloth. it is PATHETIC.



Here you fight over these two jobs. 

PS one of those is a between a labor ready and Labor Union. 

http://heraldnet.careers.adicio.com...nter;categories=categoryconstruction;state=WA


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

JustaFramer said:


> It is great deal because while on unemployment we still get our medical/dental and vision with no out of pocket expense. Plus a weekly unemployment check.
> 
> Plus any one in the trades should know to save money for winter.


and you're proud of this??


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Speaking as a construction brat who lived all over the United States from Florida to Alaska, I would say that if there is no work: Move to where there is. Or sit on your ass, watch Gilligan's Island reruns on TV in your underwear, and collect your UI and Union benefits.

I know which one garners my respect.


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

dirt diggler said:


> and you're proud of this??



I don't have to some how falsely inflate my manhood because I have a job when a majority of the contractors have laid off guys in the last few weeks and are in hiring freeze mode. 

Get a clue as a contractor well at least in WA the employer has to pay unemployment insurance on their employee's. It not some free state money its insurance. You don't want to pay it they don't lay your guys off and get a Fing refund tard. 

One of the cost's of doing business kid.


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

Tscarborough said:


> Speaking as a construction brat who lived all over the United States from Florida to Alaska, I would say that if there is no work: Move to where there is. Or sit on your ass, watch Gilligan's Island reruns on TV in your underwear, and collect your UI and Union benefits.
> 
> I know which one garners my respect.



Yes I will up root my family because I am laid off for a couple of weeks. If you didn't know the WA economy is the best in the nation right now. We create our own. :laughing:


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

*wait just a darn minute here*

[some of you all] mean to tell me THIS is how you "survive"

??


you sit on your asses all winter long on unemployment - just cuz there's no work until spring???


and you call that a living??

what's wrong with just up and going into a whole new industry? If all you're doing is fighting tooth and nail for every job you get and then having to go on unemployment during slow times - don't you think that juuuust maybe you need to find a better job?

Or a different industry even??


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

JustaFramer said:


> I don't have to some how falsely inflate my manhood because I have a job when a majority of the contractors have laid off guys in the last few weeks and are in hiring freeze mode.
> 
> Get a clue as a contractor well at least in WA the employer has to pay unemployment insurance on their employee's. It not some free state money its insurance. You don't want to pay it they don't lay your guys off and get a Fing refund tard.
> 
> One of the cost's of doing business kid.


why are you not out working right now??

I mean it - why are you not out working right now?

Give me an honest answer - maybe I can understand this mentality


and don't tell me it's night time --- because there are plenty of night shifts available in this country


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

My dad got on unemployment when he retired too, he got 50% of what his pay was. 

What really burns me is now my 17 year old sister gets $500 a month from the government because my dad is unemployed. WTF is that all about? $500 a month is alot of cash for having 0 bills to pay.

Unemployment really doesnt bother me to much, working in rentals I see alot of people with nothing wrong on dissability for the rest of their lives. And they get anywhere from $600 a month to $2500 a month if they have kids.

When I worked at the bus garage all the bus drivers get on it when summer vacation comes.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Because he doesn't have to. The Union and UI encourage him to watch the Beverly Hillbillys marathon instead of working.


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

dirt diggler said:


> why are you not out working right now??
> 
> I mean it - why are you not out working right now?
> 
> ...



Actually I am not on unemployment. I quit my last jig. Like I said I have money in the bank. I have been out hustling a job haven't taken a dispatch yet. 

I already have my disneyland vaction booked. :thumbsup:


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

Celtic said:


> I was under the impression "unemployment" was an insurance policy - so to speak..it is called State Unemployment Insurance.
> 
> http://workforcesecurity.doleta.gov/unemploy/uifactsheet.asp
> 
> ...



Some one get's gold star.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

JustaFramer said:


> Some one get's gold star.


Can I keep the blue star until the big game Sunday?:thumbup:
(...and then we get a Devil's logo)


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

Celtic said:


> Can I keep the blue star until the big game Sunday?:thumbup:
> (...and then we get a Devil's logo)




Keep them both. :thumbsup:


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

*a level playing field*



JustaFramer said:


> You do want a level playing field don't you?


a level playing field??

I'm sitting here right now trying to line up more work to be able to get out of the winter slow down. I'm trying to figure out how I can make it through the month of February ... and I'm trying to figure out things so that next winter (and winters to come) I won't HAVE to worry about "how to" make it through the month of February.

I'm figuring out ways I can maybe cut my own grocery budget down. Or lower any other kinds of living expenses. Trying to eliminate areas where maybe I might be wasting money.

Meanwhile, there's people out there that simply are just not worried about stuff like that. They can just up and go on unemployment, or welfare. They don't have to be worried about it, and from what I understand - they're encouraging NOT to worry about it.

Is that a level playing field??

going on unemployment is NOT an option for me. Ever.


I'll starve myself before I do that. I would. I would go without food. And if I got hungry enough - then I would go get a job. If that wasn't enough, I'd get a THIRD job.

Frankly, if things got that drastic, I'd have a "sit-down" with myself and maybe consider getting into a field/industry/career that I could provide myself an independent living.

But unemployment would not even cross my mind.




I don't expect you to understand this - like I said, you and I evidently think a lot differently. But that's just the way I think.


----------



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

Unemployment is an insurance and can be used according to the rules. 

If a guy pays into health insurance and wants to see a doctor over a broken toenail why would I care??

No unemployment insurance for me either because i'm generally unemployed.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

dirt diggler said:


> you just do not understand the way I think


This statement Dirt, you need to think about what you just said there.


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

framerman said:


> This statement Dirt, you need to think about what you just said there.


nah ... not worth the time ... shame on me, in an overall sense, for assuming that maybe everyone here shares my point of view


----------



## john elliott (Oct 23, 2005)

I must admit I am surprised at Dirt's vehemence. It's a long time since I had to claim unemployment benefit which is what they used to call it over here (now it's called 'Jobseeker's Allowance') but when I needed it I took it. Where did the government get the money to pay for it from? Me.

There will always be people who abuse systems but it does seem a bit over the top to assume that everybody who is on unemployment is worthy of the way Dirt thinks of them.

John


----------



## SelfContract (Dec 6, 2007)

Dirt, are you still young like 20-30+ guy and still SINGLE? Because older/married men like 40-50-60+ always think about life/work security, life/work guarantees, retiring, family security (wife/children had foods on table to eat), vacations, and so on, etc,... They all getting tired of all those years working like a horse, taking a strenous, mucho mental/physical on the aging bodies & brains for so long years, they don't have much energy left like young guys in the 20 or 30s anymore....

Anyway, I respect your opinion & honest intention/wish, and I do understand all you just said, and No, I am not unemployed so don't worry about it either.... :thumbsup:


----------



## CaliDesigns (Sep 3, 2007)

At least in my state, the business owner doesn't qualify for unemployment, so dirt, even if you wanted unemployment, you couldn't get it. Don't get me wrong, I'm on your side. Unemployment is similiar to welfare , it's become a way of life. But what can you do about it? Paying unemployment ins. is a cost of doing business. One thing I do, is, I rarely fire anyone. I will ride their ass and make there work day a living hell until they quit. That way if they file for unemployment, it doesn't come out of my account, limiting my cost. 
On a positive note, one benifit as a business owner is unemployment ins. allows you to retain your very good and valuable employees instead of them seeking other employment during the down months. 
The constuction industry is a game. Don't hate the players, hate the game, but play the game to your best abilities.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Dirt, I'm not talking about your point of view. I'm saying how do you expect everyone in the world to understand the way you think? In fact, how do you expect one person to know how you think. 

Look at it from your perspective. Do you understand how everyone else thinks? If not, then how could you possibly expect any one person on this planet to understand how YOU think?

There are 5 billion people, all with 5 billion or so different thoughts. That's alot to keep up with. :thumbup:


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

CaliDesigns said:


> Unemployment is similiar to welfare , it's become a way of life.


:blink:

Who pays into SUI?
Who pays into welfare?

Who is eligible for SUI?
Who is eligible for welfare?


How are these two programs even remotely "similar"?


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

I view SUI as the working man's severance package.....think about it.


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

john elliott said:


> I must admit I am surprised at Dirt's vehemence. .
> 
> John


You're going to have to allow me some time to look that word up before i can respond


----------



## Dustball (Jul 7, 2006)

A friend of mine's father worked for a local lumberyard for 20+ years. Last year the lumberyard goes under, father goes on unemployment. He looks for jobs daily, goes out on interviews but no one wants to hire him because of his age and what he used to make. The companies that would hire him would pay him less (entry level) than what he gets now through unemployment. Why would the company pay him a premium wage to do the same thing that a teen can do for half the cost. I don't blame him for not taking any of those jobs.


----------



## SelfContract (Dec 6, 2007)

Dustball said:


> A friend of mine's father worked for a local lumberyard for 20+ years. Last year the lumberyard goes under, father goes on unemployment. He looks for jobs daily, goes out on interviews but no one wants to hire him because of his age and what he used to make. The companies that would hire him would pay him less (entry level) than what he gets now through unemployment. Why would the company pay him a premium wage to do the same thing that a teen can do for half the cost. I don't blame him for not taking any of those jobs.


 
That was also what happend in IT sector before, let the old workers who making lots of $$ & medical benefits go first (forced retirement), then hires new ones in later with half salary & less benefits. Cut costs, reduction, restructuring, re-organization, etc., more profits for companies, list goes on...


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

SelfContract said:


> That was also what happend in IT sector before, let the old workers who making lots of $$ & medical benefits go first (forced retirement), then hires new ones in later with half salary & less benefits. Cut costs, reduction, restructuring, re-organization, etc., more profits for companies, list goes on...


 
Thats what happened to my dad, he was getting $19hr and they fired anyone over $9hr. They couldnt fire him because of his license they needed. So he took a temporary layoff on unemplyment before they could fire him. That gave him time and a little money to live on while he studied for his master and contractor license. Only jobs around here is $9hr tops and they lay you off after 90 days so they dont have to give you any benefits.:furious:


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

I guess you don't want your social security either?

How about children? You have children? If so, then you would have them starve to death before going on unemployment?

I agree that there is abuse of the system. There's abuse everywhere, but it's there for a reason. I took unemployment once in my life and that was almost 20 years ago now during the recession era of the 1990's. There were no jobs. Did I want to stay home and collect it? No. I did not have much of a choice.

And if this wasn't in place, then we would definitely have a homeless problem beyond fixing. No doubt in my mind.


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

framerman said:


> I guess you don't want your social security either?
> 
> How about children? You have children? If so, then you would have them starve to death before going on unemployment?
> 
> ...



no - i do not want social security either. 

would i let my children starve ?? not at all.

just because the construction industry might suffer does not mean that every other industry in the world will suffer at the same time. I would find a job - contracting is not the only job in the world

if one job wasn't enough - i would take TWO. If two jobs were not enough - by god I would take three and make it work too.


There are ALWAYS jobs

you just have to know how to find them ... but that's another thread in itself.




now - i do agree with you - it is a system designed to prevent homelessness.

(you just gave me another thought - but im not going off on that tangent)


but ask yourselves - do you all really need a system to take care of you???

You're better than that, right?


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

framerman said:


> There were no jobs. Did I want to stay home and collect it? No. I did not have much of a choice.


you didn't have a choice??


are you kidding me??


Framer - can you HONESTLY tell me that you didn't have ANY - ANY - other options in the world??

Did you try getting that second job??? Did you try working that night shift??


----------



## SelfContract (Dec 6, 2007)

dirt diggler said:


> you didn't have a choice??
> 
> 
> are you kidding me??
> ...


----------



## wackman (Nov 14, 2005)

dirt diggler said:


> no - i do not want social security either.
> 
> would i let my children starve ?? not at all.
> 
> ...


Keep in mind Dirt that systems that pay out only work when someone pays in and we, as business owners, are forced to pay into it. 

I have some great guys working for me but if work really slowed down, and I was hustling my ass off but just couldn't get enough to keep these guys working I'd rather them take the unemployment, _that I already was forced to pay for_, have themselves a short payed vacation while I round up work. Rather than have them forced to find new jobs and now my very talented, loyal guys are someone else's. Shoot, I'd almost rather them take it for the hell of it rather than I pay for it year after year and never get anything back.

It's not like welfare. Welfare is tax paid. Unemployment is payed by us for us. It's more like a savings account for rainy days where there's no work...that's why they claim it then. Some guys do abuse it and try to get laid off every year but those guys won't stay working for me in the first place.

I understand your resentment of people who abuse the system, but most of us have used it at some point and most have not abused it. 

If you really want to get angry about a lazy good for nothing then vent about the A-holes begging on the freeway ramps. Truly worth your wrath they are....


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

dirt diggler said:


> you didn't have a choice??
> 
> 
> are you kidding me??
> ...


Yes, I was trying my hand at professional dart player, but the beer got in the way.

I could have robbed a bank I guess.

Unemployment was over 10% from 1991-1994 in the state of Maine. Wintertime we do not have much to work with because of the snow and frozen ground. There is not much in Maine for industry. Our largest employer is the state. The state waived the fact that I had to go look for work in order to keep getting checks because they KNEW there was no jobs. I think it takes a lot of guts for a state gov't to admit that that there's no jobs for their people.

I was there for the winter of 1991. I did not stay. That's when I made a decision and moved to WA state. I made the conscious effort to help me and my family and I am glad that unemployment was there for me. I paid into it, it's insurance, and I deserved it just like I pay for auto insurance and life insurance. I did not go right away to the unemployment line, but when it came down to it, I had to make a choice and I made it and I have no regrets over it.

You're making a conscious choice not to do it and I commend you for it. I hope you never have to or the rest of us have to. We all don't think alike though and that's what's so nice about being human.


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

So a guy who is a mason in the winter gets laid off for a month.. maybe 5 weeks. He is supposed to go work at f'in mcdonalds or drive a forklift for $10 an hour instead of collecting about $350 a week here by me? 

Like others have said. Companies pay into this system dirt, for situations that arise where there is no work and people have to get laid off. What do you propose we do during the winter where work is bleak? Pack my family up and move south for a couple months spending thousands of dollars for moving expenses, not too mention having to sell the house? Just so we can say we arent lazy lol?


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

All this talk of packing up and moving to where there is work....trying to turn the RE market around, are we? :laughing:


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

6stringmason said:


> So a guy who is a mason in the winter gets laid off for a month.. maybe 5 weeks. He is supposed to go work at f'in mcdonalds or drive a forklift for $10 an hour instead of collecting about $350 a week here by me?
> 
> Like others have said. Companies pay into this system dirt, for situations that arise where there is no work and people have to get laid off. What do you propose we do during the winter where work is bleak? Pack my family up and move south for a couple months spending thousands of dollars for moving expenses, not too mention having to sell the house? Just so we can say we arent lazy lol?


yes - he CAN go work at McDonalds. Or drive a forklift for $10 and hour. Two jobs and he can be making $18 - $20 per hour


hell - any of you guys working $16 an hour (or whatever it is) - why not go get a part time job during the rest of the year???

Look at it like this - say you make $16 an hour right now. Get a part time job, put in 20 hours a week ... make $10 an hour at it, say for example.

So your first job makes $32,000
Your part time makes another $10,000 = a total of $42,000 gross income


If you've been suffering on $32,000 - imagine how much more comfortable you would be making $42,000???

Obviously, you can apply this concept to what you already earn ....




I understand that maybe your jobs, the unions, etc. require you maybe to not work but for a certain amount of hours.

But the point is - you guys are going nowhere if you allow a system to dictate how much money you can make - or how much income you're allowed to make (i.e. low-income housing)

You're nothing but sheep at that point. Doesn't that bother any of you?? Don't you actually want to live better quality lives??

(Sorry - having to go on unemployment does not necessarily signify a high quality of life).



And if you can't find a good job in the industry that you're in - GET OUT. My gosh, there's tons of opportunities in this world. Tons out there.


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

Dirt can I ask what you do for a living?


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

6stringmason said:


> Dirt can I ask what you do for a living?


nope  - why is it relevant anyways?


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

sorry Dirt, but if it means stooping to unemployment so I can keep my family fed and together so they can see me once in awhile or working a full time job and 2 part time jobs making less than what I earned a week ago and not seeing my family, I again, would not hesitate. Not even blink.

It sounds like you're describing a socialist society what you would like it to be.


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

dirt diggler said:


> nope  - why is it relevant anyways?


The relevancy is the topic. I would think if you're a contractor you realize when coming into the game that unemployment is a necessary evil at times.

Why wont you say what you do for a living anyways. We're all contractors here arent we? We should be able to know what the other does.


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

6stringmason said:


> The relevancy is the topic. I would think if you're a contractor you realize when coming into the game that unemployment is a necessary evil at times.
> 
> Why wont you say what you do for a living anyways. We're all contractors here arent we? We should be able to know what the other does.


I agree, most of us at least use our real names, location and trade.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

My job is seasonal. I get laid off for about 2-3 months per year. My father pays into for unemployment compensation, so I might as well use it. I also work a 2nd job, but that job is also seasonal. There is nothing wrong with unemployment. At least we are not on welfare.

I guess that you hate me now. Have a nice day !!!


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

6stringmason said:


> The relevancy is the topic. I would think if you're a contractor you realize when coming into the game that unemployment is a necessary evil at times.
> 
> Why wont you say what you do for a living anyways. We're all contractors here arent we? We should be able to know what the other does.


right, now go ahead 6, i've seen you do this before. Try to insinuate that someone is not a contractor. I knew where you were going with that right when i saw it.

Ok fine - I come clean. I'm not a contractor - I work at the Home Depot. You wouldn't believe how hard it was for me to endure the Anti-HD threads:laughing::laughing:


what a waste of time ...


----------



## ruskent (Jun 20, 2005)

I have another good topic! I ordered a load of concrete this morning. The driver gets to the job site and we are BSing. He goes "I am acctually on unemployment right now. I just run the truck a few days a week and we bank our hours till spring!"


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

dirt diggler said:


> That's good
> 
> 
> But, I still stand to the point that someone who is physically capable of working does not belong on an unemployment program.
> ...


are you even aware of how the unemployment system works?

dirt I see your "east" in your location. yet you have been posting here all day long. You wouldn't be currently unemployed would you?


----------



## damudman (Dec 12, 2004)

As a busness owner I wish I could colect unempolymeny when I was slow .
I am glad it is there for me empolyes when w are


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

dirt diggler said:


> right, now go ahead 6, i've seen you do this before. Try to insinuate that someone is not a contractor. I knew where you were going with that right when i saw it.
> 
> Ok fine - I come clean. I'm not a contractor - I work at the Home Depot. You wouldn't believe how hard it was for me to endure the Anti-HD threads:laughing::laughing:
> 
> ...


I wasnt insinuating anything. Nor do I believe I've done it before. If I have I would like for you to show me thread.

I was just curious what you did for a living to make the statements you made. Those almost sounded like the statements someone who is 'above physical labor' might make. 

When most contractors know full well that unemployment is part of the trade, and for some their down winter time is the only time off they get during the year.


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

6stringmason said:


> I wasnt insinuating anything. Nor do I believe I've done it before. If I have I would like for you to show me thread.
> 
> I was just curious what you did for a living to make the statements you made. Those almost sounded like the statements someone who is 'above physical labor' might make.
> 
> When most contractors know full well that unemployment is part of the trade, and for some their down winter time is the only time off they get during the year.




well like i said 6 - i work at Home Depot. We don't do any physical labor


furthermore - how is that I'm the one talking about actually working MORE ... not taking state benefits, but actually working

yet you're challenging my work ethic?? Or my stance on physical labor??

lol, i swear - that don't make sense


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

dirt diggler said:


> well like i said 6 - i work at Home Depot. We don't do any physical labor
> 
> 
> furthermore - how is that I'm the one talking about actually working MORE ... not taking state benefits, but actually working
> ...


The not doing physical labor thing was worded the wrong way on my part. I mean it to be it sounds something someone of the upper class might say. 'oh, those lazy tradesman get laid off for a a few weeks and right away they start collecting unemployment instead of going to work at mcdonalds for that 3 weeks. Lazy sob's'.


What Im saying is dont look down your nose at people who take unemployment. Its put in place for a reason and I'd be willing to be that 70% or more of the people here have used it at one point or another. Just because you use it, doesnt make you lazy. It makes you look like you think you are better than them.

And I would be willing to put money on it that if Home Depot had said 'Dirt, we have to lay you off for a few weeks' , you would NOT go work at mcdonalds, nor would you go look for another job for that short amount of time. Your post count here at CT would jump up to 5000 and we all know that. 

And what kind of reputable place would only hire someone for 3 weeks anyways?? By the time they get done training you how to make a milk shake, you'd be back giving advice in the flooring section.

So again, unemployment is put in place by the state, paid for by employers and business owners, not tax payers. And I wouldnt be so fast to dismiss all who have used it as lazy.


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

6stringmason said:


> The not doing physical labor thing was worded the wrong way on my part. I mean it to be it sounds something someone of the upper class might say. 'oh, those lazy tradesman get laid off for a a few weeks and right away they start collecting unemployment instead of going to work at mcdonalds for that 3 weeks. Lazy sob's'.
> 
> 
> What Im saying is dont look down your nose at people who take unemployment. Its put in place for a reason and I'd be willing to be that 70% or more of the people here have used it at one point or another. Just because you use it, doesnt make you lazy. It makes you look like you think you are better than them.
> ...



ok - my rebuttal here is this:

maybe I haven't clarified one important thing


I really could care less if someone wants to sit around the house for 3 weeks, or 3 months. Or a year. Or take a break and go hitchhike their way through Europe -- whatever. Hell - I encourage everyone to enjoy themselves. Have fun, whatever. 


But don't be taking unemployment. Don't be taking part in systems that encourage someone to not advance themselves in life.


In other words, if you want to play PSII all day - have at it. But you shouldn't expect to be getting paid for it.


----------



## Dustball (Jul 7, 2006)

A W Smith said:


> are you even aware of how the unemployment system works?
> 
> dirt I see your "east" in your location. yet you have been posting here all day long. You wouldn't be currently unemployed would you?


Key paragraph from that link-



> To promote economic stability by rewarding those employers who minimize their workforce turnover, and by maintaining the flow of dollars through the economy even when there is widespread unemployment.


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

Dirt...

put down the banana and step away from the computer...I believe you would have had a better shot had the title of this thread been "I hate lazy, shiftless people on welfare"

UI is not bad...there were plenty of examples of proper use and reasons for UI...

I think your real issue is with able bodied people who are milking the welfare system...refocus your frustration and run with it...


----------



## SelfContract (Dec 6, 2007)

Man, I love unemployment benefits, and I love to have winter time off doing somehing else like all dirt/excavating men do!.. :thumbup::thumbsup:


----------



## Putty Truck (Oct 6, 2007)

dirt diggler said:


> yes - he CAN go work at McDonalds. Or drive a forklift for $10 and hour. Two jobs and he can be making $18 - $20 per hour
> 
> ....


huh? Only if he is working two jobs at the same time. Otherwise, he will be making 9.00 or less an hour for 12 hours at two jobs.

8x10, 4x8, -travel, -food

Ideally, he will be away from house and hearth for 14 hours a day for a gross of 116.00/day. That is 8.29/hour before travel, food, taxes.

Nah, dirt, I would collect unemployment, too. I did collect in '91 just to piss off a boss. He contested it and lost and I partied for almost a year on his bank.


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

I don't object to unemployment, have not collected it in over 35 years, but I did when I was laid off as a kid when the New England economy went bust. 
I don't get not working when you are able to either, we have bred a generation of whiners who expect their needs to be met by others. I also don't get someone telling me they can't find a job when the employment section of the newspaper is 12 pages long. But I did talk to an unemployed guy recently who was looking for work, he would only work as a carpenter and not a laborer even though he had ZERO experience. He thought he was worthy to start as a carpenter at carpenters wages. He assured me he was a fast learner. Expect more of that attitude as time goes on.


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

dirt diggler said:


> a level playing field??
> 
> I'm sitting here right now trying to line up more work to be able to get out of the winter slow down. I'm trying to figure out how I can make it through the month of February ... and I'm trying to figure out things so that next winter (and winters to come) I won't HAVE to worry about "how to" make it through the month of February.
> 
> ...



Really I don't care. Like I said before I have a family. I am not going to let my family starve because some guy thinks I shouldn't take UI. Then again I work for companies that make millions on one job. If I and the rest guys/gals have worked yourselves out of a job then we did what we were supposed to do.
Just because we are laid off that doesn't mean that we can't be hired back when they start another big job. 

Let me remind you this again a bigger job than you will ever be able to bid because you are still in little pond of construction work. :laughing:

You can keep running your lip but I won't be around much as I am working on a 7 story pt deck structure. Oh btw and pt doesn't stand for pressure treated kid. 

I guess now you will be bitching that they have to pay me OT on anything over 8 hours a day. :laughing:

Now get back to your walmart budget.


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

JustaFramer said:


> Really I don't care. Like I said before I have a family. I am not going to let my family starve because some guy thinks I shouldn't take UI. Then again I work for companies that make millions on one job. If I and the rest guys/gals have worked yourselves out of a job then we did what we were supposed to do.
> Just because we are laid off that doesn't mean that we can't be hired back when they start another big job.
> 
> Let me remind you this again a bigger job than you will ever be able to bid because you are still in little pond of construction work. :laughing:
> ...




that's right ... turn an otherwise compelling debate into a pissing contest

:whistling


you know i am far too witty to be caught up in one of those


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

dirt diggler said:


> that's right ... turn an otherwise compelling debate into a pissing contest
> 
> :whistling
> 
> ...


Then maybe you could answer these questions that I've asked that seem to have been casually dismissed:



Celtic said:


> I was under the impression "unemployment" was an insurance policy - so to speak..it is called State Unemployment Insurance.
> 
> http://workforcesecurity.doleta.gov/unemploy/uifactsheet.asp
> 
> ...





Celtic said:


> :blink:
> 
> Who pays into SUI?
> Who pays into welfare?
> ...





Celtic said:


> All this talk of packing up and moving to where there is work....trying to turn the RE market around, are we? :laughing:



No contest here...just looking for your response to my inquires...


----------



## TMatt142 (Apr 28, 2006)

Dirt, I didn't know if you would be addressing me over on the "excavation" forum so I'm posting here as well. Some of you seem to be missing the point as to why some of us in the construction industry collect unemployment. It has nothing to do with being lazy nor holding our hand out waiting for a freebee. Unemployment is paid in by our employers..not the govt. So that in the event of a lay off. In my case as well as countless others a SEASONAL layoff due to winter conditions (I work in road construction highway heavy). You can't build a decent road (with your tax dollars) on frost! Things of that nature.... Some of us are union as well. We cannot just go out on a whim and pick up any old job we seem fit to take. Are they union jobs? We can get employment through our union halls...But how long will we sit? Until then what will we do? Thats right collect unemployment. You act as though it's an easy road taking unemployment and you talk as though you do so much more than the people getting unemployment. Wake up Jack.. Those of us who have work that is seasonal know all too well about budgeting for our families. I'm sure most on here who are laid off for 2-4 months can tell you precisely in the month of September weather they will make it through the winter or not. We spend 7 to 8 months busting our asses big time during the spring, summer and fall to make sure our kids are alright through the lean months of winter. I can only speak for people in my line of work in this particular state. As for others on U.I, I'm sure there are people milking the system. But as far as I know, my employer pays in for me during the summer months to ensure I'll be there for him this coming spring when work picks up.


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

dirt diggler said:


> that's right ... turn an otherwise compelling debate into a pissing contest
> 
> :whistling
> 
> ...




Oh no my friend you lumped a lot of people in with the abusers of UI when you first started this thread. It was a pissing match from the start. :thumbsup:


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

JustaFramer said:


> Oh no my friend you lumped at of people in with the abusers of UI when you first started this thread. It was a pissing match from the start. :thumbsup:


It doesn't matter, he won't answer any questions and run away from the topic anyway.


----------



## SelfContract (Dec 6, 2007)

Now he calls his HD manager support online to take care all of you once & for all.


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

TMatt142 said:


> Dirt, I didn't know if you would be addressing me over on the "excavation" forum so I'm posting here as well.


I apologize for my slow response Matt - I still have others waiting for their responses.:laughing: it's gotten a bit busy here in the General Discussion Area

however, i will address yours when i can


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

KillerToiletSpi said:


> It doesn't matter, he won't answer any questions and run away from the topic anyway.


Well, I'll try answering them all right now:

Celtic - I have glanced at your post, it looks like it will involve some time to read - and i WILL read and i WILL respond. 

Others - 

I've made it clear of my perspectives on this issue. I do not believe in this program.

I think it promotes laziness and "status quo." I think it encourages self-defeating attitudes. I think it prevents people from realizing their TRUE skills and potential. 


I do understand how it may benefit some of you all so that you can keep your guys coming back in the spring. I do understand that. My business is just as seasonal as some of yours - if not even more "seasonally-affected" ... 

And I see that it is a bit of an insurance policy.


Still, it does not change my opinion of the subject.


----------



## PARA1 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Charlie Don't Surf!*

_*SOMEDAY THIS WARS GONNA END.







*_


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

dirt diggler said:


> Well, I'll try answering them all right now:
> 
> Celtic - I have glanced at your post, it looks like it will involve some time to read - and i WILL read and i WILL respond.
> 
> ...


You are committing the fallacy of equating unemployment with welfare. it is not. it not only helps the economy and the unemployed. It benefits the employer who has to temporarily lay off trained employees by keeping them available when work picks up. if not for unemployment these workers would have to find new jobs immediately and the former employer would have to re-train new hires. Both the employer and the employee contribute to unemployment INSURANCE. 

let me ask you some personal questions
Are you living in your own home or apartment away from your parents or extended family?
are you well past your twenties 
do you have or support children or a wife?
do you have a mortgage? 
Do you have life insurance?
are your utility bills in your name?
do you have any other Dependants who depend on your income?

it sounds to me like none of the above.


For me it is all of the above and for the past 25 years i have not even been elegible to collect unemployment,


----------



## backhoe1 (Mar 30, 2007)

I'm self employed (unable to collect unemployment) in a seasonal business, every year I find something to do for income. but, it is hard and you need to find the right place. our unemployed rate here is less then 1% last i checked but still when i had an interview a few years ago i was asked directly "if we offer you this job, how long will you be staying?" they knew by my work history that there was no way I'd be staying there once the ground thawed. I 've been lucky to "fall into" some nice part time stuff but alot of that has had to do with connections i have around the area. I personally wouldn't want to have to find new employees every spring because that would cost a heck of alot more in training and headaches in the long run. just my .02


----------



## SelfContract (Dec 6, 2007)

1. If Dirt is elected Congressman, he will pass laws preventing welfare & unemployment benefits to anyone; :thumbsup:

2. If Dirt is President, he will comand every man/woman has to work or go to war (if unemployed); :thumbsup:

3. If Dirt is Communist/Dictator, everyone MUST labor for FREE.. :thumbup:

Well, this post is so funny, makes my day laugh so hard... :clap::thumbup: sorry


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

backhoe you remind me of an excellent point. people who are over qualified are passed over as new hires. Employers will not hire and train someone who is waiting for their seasonal work to return. also when parents are forced to work two or more jobs the family unit suffers. Mom and dad are not around. Tempers flare with exhaustion. Health fails. There is more to life than work work work.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Insurance is to assist you in emergencies. If your house floods three years in 10, you do not deserve insurance (or should pay dearly for it). If you collect UI 3 months of the year every year, you do not deserve UI (or your employer should pay dearly for it).


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

Tscarborough said:


> Insurance is to assist you in emergencies. If your house floods three years in 10, you do not deserve insurance (or should pay dearly for it). If you collect UI 3 months of the year every year, you do not deserve UI (or your employer should pay dearly for it).


 
ever think of school bus drivers? employers DO pay a penalty.


----------



## masonking02 (May 13, 2007)

never heard of tradesmen talk so bad of unemployment where im from its just part of the biz.... its not a welfare check its paid into by the contractor on the behalf of the employee who have been laid of due to lack of work ,its cold as hell outside and theres not much work around , hey it helps me through the slow days ....well i guess all you guys r contractors?


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

masonking02 said:


> never heard of tradesmen talk so bad of unemployment where im from its just part of the biz.... its not a welfare check its paid into by the contractor on the behalf of the employee who have been laid of due to lack of work ,its cold as hell outside and theres not much work around , hey it helps me through the slow days ....*well i guess all you guys r contractors?*


 
well I can say I am. I now know that some here parade as contractors but are in retail.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

"ever think of school bus drivers? employers DO pay a penalty."

Driving a school bus should not be a career.


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

A W Smith said:


> let me ask you some personal questions
> Are you living in your own home or apartment away from your parents or extended family?
> are you well past your twenties
> do you have or support children or a wife?
> ...


AW - 

I am sorry that I am not 40 years old, married to my 2nd wife, and have 3 kids. Sorry that I choose [and chosen] not to put myself in that position. I have been engaged before and thank god it did not work out.

But - aside from that, I assure you that I share just the same type of responsibilities that you've described above


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

Tscarborough said:


> "ever think of school bus drivers? employers DO pay a penalty."
> 
> Driving a school bus should not be a career.


There are bus drivers I know who have been driving school busses for over 20 years. WTF would you call that?


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

A W Smith said:


> well I can say I am. I now know that some here parade as contractors but are in retail.


hey - what is wrong with working at Home Depot???


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

A part time job. One that I respect, but still a part time job.


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

dirt diggler said:


> hey - what is wrong with working at Home Depot???


 
look to your left. whats that say next to your "trade"?


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

Tscarborough said:


> A part time job. One that I respect, but still a part time job.


and teaching would be.......what?
and Chiropractors. I know chiropracters who work two days a week. not a career?


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

A part time job. I know quite a few teachers and they either save for the summer or (most) get another job in the summer. I don't know ANY teachers that go on UI for the summer.


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

A W - the Home Depot thing was a "joke" ... made several pages back.

My gosh - I can't stand walkin into the place; much less having to stay there for 8 hours.



AW - stay with me here - read this ...



A chiropractor who works twice a week evidently makes enough money to be able to live comfortably through the year. Ok - THAT is my point. and that is the "problem" I have with unemployment.



If you TRULY need that financial assistance every winter - then you are NOT making a living. If you are constantly hanging on so badly every month that your family would starve if you went without work for a month - then something NEEDS to change

either in your career, how you manage money, something.


But being on unemployment - it's like being dependent on something. 






Ok ... I think now I'm figuring out why I am a bit shocked of some of your all's reactions.

To me, owning a business is about the most independent type of lifestyle you can lead. Whether you have 2 employees, 200, 2000 - no matter the size of your company ... it really is always "you" vs. "the world." You know this yourself - there is rarely anything in business that gets handed to you.

Everything begins with you - you're the captain, so to speak. I truly believe it is a lifestyle too. And you really have to have an "independent" type of mind frame. That independent mindset won't get you ahead in the race - it's really a prerequisite of sorts. You need it just to stay afloat.



I've always been somewhat independent I guess - but owning a business certainly brought that characteristic out in me. And I haven't come as far as I have simply by taking hand outs. Hell, seems to me that the biggest lessons I've learned have come simply from learning on my own. 


I've worked at times until I've puked - seriously. I've missed birthdays, holidays, weekends, graduations - all from working to just have a successful business. I've worked outside, in the dark (with lights) just to meet deadlines. I've pulled tons of "all-nighters" just to catch up on estimates & admin work - and then gone out the next day, punch drunk and gotten back to work.

I have made money - and I have lost money (ugh). I have wanted to close up shop and go get a job at times, but I just kept finding reasons to keep going. I'm glad I did. 


Point is - I do work very hard. Too much probably. I probably do miss out on a lot in life. But that's my choice. If this stuff gets to the point where I can't live comfortably - then I'll have to go find another type of career



With that said - I just truly think that being independent is a black & white issue. I do not see being on unemployment as an "independent" way of doing things.


----------



## PARA1 (Jul 18, 2007)




----------



## PARA1 (Jul 18, 2007)




----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Working 2 days a week because you can is not in the same category. It is real simple: If you use UI because you can or as a matter of course, then it is abuse. If you use it until you find a job, then it is serving it's purpose.


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

Tscarborough said:


> A part time job. I know quite a few teachers and they either save for the summer or (most) get another job in the summer. I don't know ANY teachers that go on UI for the summer.


 
I know plenty of bus drivers who do camp runs over the summer. teacher contracts forbid them taking UI over the summer because they are otherwise compensated for it with higher pay and benefits during the school year. So extra work is gravy for them not a penalty. some of those bus drivers who could be doing unrelated work during the summer don't make enough to offset what they would be collecting in unemployment insurance. They are penalized for working. I might add unemployment insurance is taxable as income. welfare is not.


----------



## TMatt142 (Apr 28, 2006)

Tscarborough, you really know how to kill meaningful discussion about this....For one, in an earlier post you made mention of U.I coming from taxes. Not true, my employer as well as some of my income gets paid in during the work season so that I can draw from it during the OFF season. Two....What the hell does three months off have to do with a house flooding 3 out of ten years???? Homeowners insurance is a completely different type of insurance. Just because they both have the word "insurance" in them doesn't mean their the same. And people....The welfare system and the unemployment system are two totally separate things.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

It is not welfare. Using it on a regular basis is abuse of the system.


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

Tscarborough said:


> Insurance is to assist you in emergencies. If your house floods three years in 10, you do not deserve insurance (or should pay dearly for it). If you collect UI 3 months of the year every year, you do not deserve UI (or your employer should pay dearly for it).




Get over yourself. 



> Tax Rate for Employers
> Washington uses a 40-class tax rate schedule which replaced the 20-class schedule and now includes social cost factors. Your tax rate is still based on your experience with unemployment.
> 
> To determine your rate class in the new schedule, we divide the total cost of all unemployment benefits charged to you in the past four years by your total taxable payroll for that same period. The resulting percentage is your benefit ratio. This determines your rate class and your array calculation factor.
> ...


Like I said before another cost of doing business. And if your doing it right the jobs that you are contracting should be paying for this. 

Is this thread just another example of the conman vs the legit contractors?


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Matt, insurance is for unplanned emergencies. If you plan to suck the tit for 3 months of the year, that is not unplanned. You should save from the other 9 to carry you through the three.


----------



## TMatt142 (Apr 28, 2006)

So everyone in the construction industry up here in MN is "abusing" the system???


----------



## masonking02 (May 13, 2007)

i have a whole faimly of teachers in the summer they get a severance pay which disqualifies them from unemployment comp


Tscarborough said:


> A part time job. I know quite a few teachers and they either save for the summer or (most) get another job in the summer. I don't know ANY teachers that go on UI for the summer.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

It looks to me that way, Matt, just like my buddy told me about the mines. If you know you won't work for three months, you have 2 options:

Plan your finances to accommodate the slack period, or get a temp job

or

Suck the UI tit.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

That is right Masonking. They know they will be off, and they arrange their finances accordingly.


----------



## masonking02 (May 13, 2007)

Tscarborough said:


> That is right Masonking. They know they will be off, and they arrange their finances accordingly.


if thier union hadnt fought for it(severance pay) they would be drawing unemployment as well im sure .


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

I suppose they would.


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

Tscarborough said:


> That is right Masonking. They know they will be off, and they arrange their finances accordingly.


 
*THEY* didn't arrange anything. their *employer* and union did. You make "saving' sound as easy as putting your work boots on in the morning. Many cant save enough to offset being unemployed.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

And their lack of savy is the fault of whom?


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

Tscarborough said:


> Insurance is to assist you in emergencies. If your house floods three years in 10, you do not deserve insurance (or should pay dearly for it). If you collect UI 3 months of the year every year, you do not deserve UI (or your employer should pay dearly for it).



If a rock goes through my windshield once every 3 yrs, can I file a claim w/my insurance carrier or not?


As fate would have it, a rock does through my windshield once every 3 - 4 years. The first year, I paid out-of-pocket. The following year I decided to just ask my agent what the outcome would be "if" a rock went through my windshield - her reply: "Accidents happen, we understand that...your premium will not go up, your deductible is $100."

Did I not "deserve" the ins. payout that I had been paying into?

Granted, the employer pays the lion's share of SUI; however the employee also pays into SUI (I believe it's capped though). 
So is the employee not deserving of the payout on an ins. policy he himself has funded???




Tscarborough said:


> It is not welfare. Using it on a regular basis is abuse of the system.


Even though it's paid into on a regular basis?


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

A W Smith said:


> and teaching would be.......what?
> and Chiropractors. I know chiropracters who work two days a week. not a career?





A W Smith said:


> I know plenty of bus drivers who do camp runs over the summer. teacher contracts forbid them taking UI over the summer because they are otherwise compensated for it with higher pay and benefits during the school year. So extra work is gravy for them not a penalty. some of those bus drivers who could be doing unrelated work during the summer don't make enough to offset what they would be collecting in unemployment insurance. They are penalized for working. I might add unemployment insurance is taxable as income. welfare is not.



(Just quoted it all so as to keep all abreast of the tangent)

Teachers CANNOT collect SUI during the summer months....the main reason being their employment has NOT been terminated.

My wife is a teacher, every year she gets a choice on how she would like to be paid...10 months or 12 months...either way it pays the same per year.
To keep the numbers "round" say she makes 12k/yr....10 month pay = 1200/mth; 12 mth pay = 1000/mth. ....still 12k/yr.


----------



## TMatt142 (Apr 28, 2006)

Thank you Celtic, thats what I was trying to say


----------



## TMatt142 (Apr 28, 2006)

Tscar....look, your from the south so I don't expect you to understand that unemployment is a part of the industry here, maybe elsewhere it is different. Maybe in your area it's a really bad sign about a person. But here, Everyone in the industry takes it, because we rightfully can


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

You deserve an insurance payout if you get a rock to your windshield if it happens 100 time a year, unless you know rocks will hit your windshield, in which case you would be liable for fraud.

The teacher situation was not my example, and is a bad one. The school bus driver or MN miner is a better one. As an example of what those miners could do, my buddy and his family logged during the winter and never drew unemployment while working in the mines in MN.


----------



## TMatt142 (Apr 28, 2006)

Well, if your union, and you can find a different job that pays more than U.I then sure, I'd find work....But why would I take a low paying job (has to be union in my case) that doesn't pay me what I can make per week on U.I. Once again....My U.I has been paid in by my employer and myself....???


----------



## masonking02 (May 13, 2007)

TMatt142 said:


> Well, if your union, and you can find a different job that pays more than U.I then sure, I'd find work....But why would I take a low paying job (has to be union in my case) that doesn't pay me what I can make per week on U.I. Once again....My U.I has been paid in by my employer and myself....???


exactly


----------



## TMatt142 (Apr 28, 2006)

And another thing. Being that my employer as well as myself has paid into this U.I thingy....Should I just leave that money there so that the state may take it, and use it interest free?? For whatever endeavors they deem necessary? No, it's mine for me to take so I think I will...


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

TMatt142 said:


> Thank you Celtic, thats what I was trying to say


Obviously, I'm a man of few words :laughing:


For all the heavy equip. guys in the north....couldn't you guys plow snow (if it ever falls ...NJ was at like 60° this week).?
Would that be a conflict with your CBA? (I dunno...just asking)


----------



## TMatt142 (Apr 28, 2006)

We used to but a lot of contractors stay out of it due to so much wear and tear on the equipment as well as the snow falls being so sporadic. My uncles company did a lot of malls in the area but these big contractors have so much overhead they can't compete with smaller companies to do the work. Most of the snow removals are done by non union outfits who can bid them extremely cheap


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

TMatt142 said:


> We used to but a lot of contractors stay out of it due to so much wear and tear on the equipment as well as the snow falls being so sporadic.


I can understand that...




TMatt142 said:


> Most of the snow removals are done by non union outfits who can bid them extremely cheap


...but in direct conflict of the above...couldn't you just start "TMatt's Plowing Co." for the off-seasons? 
All you heavy guys have big-azz trucks anyway :thumbsup: (stereotyping)


----------



## TMatt142 (Apr 28, 2006)

I'll stay busy doing other things. I'll get called in sometime early Feb to help with the crushing operation in our yard, little things here and there. The U.I just fills the gaps Well, I have a big azz truck, but it's the companies, and they don't want a plow on it!!!!! That just has "bye bye tranny" written all over it!!!


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

Celtic said:


> Obviously, I'm a man of few words :laughing:
> 
> 
> For all the heavy equip. guys in the north....couldn't you guys plow snow (if it ever falls ...NJ was at like 60° this week).?
> Would that be a conflict with your CBA? (I dunno...just asking)


 
well I know Theres a lot of heavy equipment action going on or route 18 in new brunswick at least 16 hours a day. with all the drilling going on with them huge Baur drilling rigs and tiebacking the rock with rock drills. an amhoist. by the rutgers boathouse and a manitowoc 10000 on the easton ave overpass., must be twenty komatsu excavtors moving about. Vibratory rollers, they were paving today at 5 pm alongside the mountain face. looked like they were just getting started. and it didnt stop when it was 20 degrees last week. Looks Like Conti enterprises and Nacirema demolition didnt stop for the weather.

http://www.roadtraffic-technology.com/projects/route-18/


----------



## TMatt142 (Apr 28, 2006)

yes, you can start your own plowing Co. so to speak. I know several who do that but once again, your hedging your bets on big snows to pay for that plow you just put on your personal rig!!


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

Tscarborough said:


> And their lack of savy is the fault of whom?


bingo ...


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

TMatt142 said:


> Well, I have a big azz truck, but it's the companies, and they don't want a plow on it!!!!! That just has "bye bye tranny" written all over it!!!



LOL...so stereotypical :laughing:

When I was looking for a used 4x4 (for my own destruction :thumbsup I was "advised" to check the tranny, undercarriage and front end EXTENSIVELY ....due to plowers and speed bumps:furious:


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

Tscarborough said:


> And their lack of savy is the fault of whom?
> 
> 
> dirt diggler said:
> ...


The school systems.

Was anyone taught to even balance a checkbook in grammer/HS?


----------



## TMatt142 (Apr 28, 2006)

Oh don't get me wrong, it's not like a complete shutdown here. I actually just got off of working nights doing emergency work for the I-35 bridge collapse. And of course, that project too is going day and night. There are things going on here, but they try to limit a lot of the work because of the frost....It really plays havoc with the roads come spring time. We do a lot of swamp work in the winters because you can truck on top of the pete bogs since it's froze. And digging sometimes 40ft to get it out is easier when froze than when it's goo in the summer! Like I said, there is work but very limited.


----------



## masonking02 (May 13, 2007)

dirt diggler said:


> bingo ...


stay at home depot dont get into politics you will starve a man


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

A W Smith said:


> well I know Theres a lot of heavy equipment action going on or route 18 in new brunswick at least 16 hours a day. with all the drilling going on with them huge Baur drilling rigs and tiebacking the rock with rock drills. an amhoist. by the rutgers boathouse and a manitowoc 10000 on the easton ave overpass., must be twenty komatsu excavtors moving about. Vibratory rollers, they were paving today at 5 pm alongside the mountain face. looked like they were just getting started. and it didnt stop when it was 20 degrees last week. Looks Like Conti enterprises and Nacirema demolition didnt stop for the weather.
> 
> http://www.roadtraffic-technology.com/projects/route-18/



You heavy guys never really gave up the sandbox :laughing:










You just got bigger toys :thumbup:


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

masonking02 said:


> ... a man bush


 :blink:


----------



## masonking02 (May 13, 2007)

Celtic said:


> :blink:


:thumbsup:


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

Celtic said:


> You heavy guys never really gave up the sandbox :laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was never lucky enough to find my way into heavy. just home improvements. But since i was about 7 years old i would watch from the sidewalks of my suburb. In my twenties i would get stacks of engineering news record weeklys and pore through them at the local library. yesterday I almost ran into the car in front of me. twice. rubbernecking at all that was going on at the above site as i was driving home.


----------



## TMatt142 (Apr 28, 2006)

too funny! Google AGC-George Mattson....That would be my uncles company here in MN. If your bored.


----------



## TMatt142 (Apr 28, 2006)

I was lucky. My grandfather basically force fed all this big equipment onto my brother and myself from about the age of 5.


----------



## TMatt142 (Apr 28, 2006)

Well, I guess the U.I debate is at an end.....For now. I'm sure that is because it's late....and they no doubt have to go to work tomorrow while I sit at home on my lazy duff, readying myself to log in, answer my 10 questions and wait for my next U. I check!


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

Celtic

What g form system is that?


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

I just figured out what they did to the side of the hill on route 18, One of the days I drove by a couple of days after they shotcreted the tieback system and undid the protective tarps. Holy Cow it looked like a natural rock face. aparently it is called 'boulderscaping' 


Matt when i was a kid of 7 i would follow the crew around the neighborhood as they were doing a sanitary sewer project through our existing neighborhood. Those were the days of cable excavators (a small UNIT bantam in this case) One of the operators was proudly pointing out to me the new cat payloader on the job with a then new bucket that dumped to the side. This was in 1962. When they moved to the top of the hill at the end of my street they were just starting a trunk line and the soil was very sandy. This was before trench boxes. they dug about 18 feet and the whole thing caved in with a whump blowing the foremans felt hat off his head and into the pit. They backfilled and delayed the project for about three weeks. Then they set about dewatering with wellheads about 10 feet apart and a diesel pump at the end of the road. Guess thats what they found contributed to the destabilization. Oh another thing they used back then instead of battery operated caution lights was kerosene flare pots. I thought all the details were neat even for such a small scale project.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

JustaFramer said:


> Celtic
> 
> What g form system is that?


What the hell is a "g form"?
I'm an electrician :laughing:


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

Gang form

Sh-parky :laughing:


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

JustaFramer said:


> Gang form
> 
> Sh-parky :laughing:



LOL.


Mud jockey


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

Celtic said:


> LOL.
> 
> 
> Mud jockey



No no no I am just a framer.


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

SelfContract said:


> So Dirt, where are you now? Still hanging here or busy working you azz off at HD department man?... This thread was born by you.... Any closing statements? ..:whistling


 Ever been to a home center on a weekend? No time for him to play on the computer terminal at customer service.


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

SelfContract said:


> So Dirt, where are you now? Still hanging here or busy working you azz off at HD department man?... This thread was born by you.... Any closing statements? ..:whistling



He's at his second job delivering pizza's. You know if you have two jobs at 10 dollars a hour that equals 20 dollars a hour. :laughing:


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Actually, I am a prick to work for, but I have been hiring for 20+ years and have never fired anyone. They fire themselves.


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

A W Smith said:


> Ever been to a home center on a weekend? No time for him to play on the computer terminal at customer service.


 
I could picture asking a guy at HD how to do something and they they say hold on and go look up contractor talk and post a question. :laughing:


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

lawdawg said:


> You got your UI because they sent a f head to represent them.


I love it when you talk dirty. :laughing: _Welcome_ to CT.


----------

